

NY Times on Evernote and Freemium - gengstrand
http://ploneglenn.blogspot.com/2009/08/freemium-revisited.html

======
byoung2
Freemium is a compelling business model when clients are more likely to buy
the longer they use the free service. That's the case with Evernote, since
users become more invested in the service when they have sizable collection of
notes. To continue using the system when they've reached the free storage
limit, they have to pay up.

My question is, can the same effect be achieved with a limited time free
trial? In the case of Evernote, instead of giving 40MB free and 500MB and some
premium features, they could offer a full account for 6 months, and then start
charging. This way you don't have to continue supporting deadbeats
indefinitely. What are your thoughts?

~~~
gengstrand
It sounds like you're saying replace the space limit with a time limit.
Obviously you would not want to do that because your competition could shut
you down pretty quickly. Perhaps you mean to add a time limit in addition to
the space limit. You would have to tell that to prospective users in advance
and that might increase their hesitation to register. I don't use the service
but, if there was a publishing component to it, then you would want free
content as a way of attracting others.

